

Combobox Coolness by Giva Labs - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/combobox-coolness-by-giva-labs

======
LogicHoleFlaw
The actual release page from the developers is at:

[<http://www.givainc.com/labs/mcdropdown_jquery_plugin.htm>]

It looks like a very slick jQuery plugin.

